# The 5D Mark III & Canon DPP Software Issue



## Alker (Apr 5, 2012)

Credit : http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/

Canon Japan has announced that an update to their Digital Photo Pro (DPP) software is planned for mid-April. This update will resolve the soft/blurred Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR RAW image problem.

Here is my translation of the Google Japanese-to-English translation of this announcement:

To customers using Digital Photo Professional version 3.11.10 with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR camera

April 5, 2012

We thank you very much for your patronage of Canon products.

It has been confirmed that the RAW development process used by Digital Photo Professional version 3.11.10 is not appropriate, generating somewhat blurred images. This is the version of DPP that is included on the CD in the Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR box.

<Canon deeply apologizes>

Phenomenon

When Canon EOS 5D Mark III RAW images are processed by DPP version 3.11.10, generated images become somewhat blurred.

Affected Products

Canon Digital Photo Professional RAW Development Software version 3.11.10 included in the Canon EOS 5D Mark III box.

This problem will not be observed in other cameras.

<Actually, the Canon PowerShot G1 X is also affected.>

An update to the Digital Photo Pro software is expected to be published in mid-April.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon Japan Announces DPP Update Planned for mid-April*

Thanks for the link. I am wanting to process images using the new Canon lens correction module. I have used it on some images, and it makes a huge difference. Unfortunately, I cannot save them without losing sharpness.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9449"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9449" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9449"></a></div>
<strong>EOS 5D Mark III – Quality Issue Announcement


</strong>This issue relates to customers who are using the Digital Photo Professional (DPP ver.3.11.10) RAW image processing software with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III digital camera.</p>
<p>We have identified an issue that prevents users of the Canon EOS 5D Mark III from processing their RAW format images when using Digital Photo Professional Version 3.11.10, the RAW image development software that is bundled with the EOS 5D Mark III.</p>
<p><strong>Answer :


</strong>We will shortly release an update for the Digital Photo Professional Version 3.11.10 for users to download which will address this issue. The update will be released on the website in mid-April.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_III.aspx?type=important&faqtcmuri=tcm:14-922684" target="_blank">CN</a>]</p>
<p><em>thanks Joe</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## thewallbanger (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon Japan Announces DPP Update Planned for mid-April*

I'm also hoping for a firmware update to correct softness in video.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> This issue relates to customers who are using the Digital Photo Professional (DPP ver.3.11.10) RAW image processing software with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III digital camera.



...and the G1 X, although Canon seems to have forgotten to mention that.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 5, 2012)

Once they release the new DPP will they let us know. When will Canon put a "check software update" option in DPP? It's 2012, not 1994.


----------



## AnselA (Apr 6, 2012)

Sounds good - thanks.


----------



## Jago (Apr 10, 2012)

Just so people are aware. I have this problem with 450D too.
Not unique to this version but with the older software too.

the images were just as blurry and it was caused by luminance noise reduction defaulting to 2 (moving it to 0 takes away the blur)

its the same with 5d iii except the luminance control wont adjust the image unless you set it to 0 then swap to high speed. then you can swap back n forth at will and the luminance control will stay at 0


----------

